# ASUS Rampage IV Extreme and i7 4960X BIOS problem.



## Jaroo (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new here, so I'm sorry if break the forum rules. 
I have problem with this configuration. 

Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 1404.
CPU i7 4960X.

My mobo doesn't start with this CPU, no POST, red LED CPU error flash.

My original mobo BIOS is 1404,
BIOS compatible with i7 4960X is 4310 and up.
BIOS upgrade is needed.

What is done.

1. Download Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM,
2. Change file name to R4E.ROM.
3. No POST so I use USB BIOS Flashback,
4. Format USB Flash drive to FAT32, copy R4E.ROM,
5. Mobo in standby,
6. Put USB flash drive to white usb port, press and hold ROG button.
7. ROG LED flash several minutes and turn off, everything is OK as in the manual.
9. After installing Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.ROM BIOS version is 2105 still my CPU don’t work,
11. BIOS upgrade is needed,
12. Download Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-4901.CAP,
13. Rename to R4E.CAP
14. Delete from USB Flash drive old R4E.ROM file,
15. Copy R4E.CAP to the same USB Flash drive,
16. Mobo in standby,
17. Put USB flash drive to white usb port, press and hold ROG button,
18. ROG LED flashes 4 times and turn off. Upgrade Error,
19. Copy R4E.CAP to diferent FLASH Drive the same issue.
20. If I copy any of the ROM files to the USB flash drive it works, but not with CAP files even after installing Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter.

Is it possible to upgrade BIOS from 1404 to 4109 without CPU, MEM,Graphic Card (system boot up)?
Is conversion from ROM to CAP works without CPU, MEM,Graphic card?

I found this tutorial https://www.asus.com/en/support/FAQ/114645/ 
and i found this interesting "The system will reboot twice. After that, the conversion to .CAP BIOS structure is completed."

i found this movie 







and there is a difference beween normal BIOS upgrade and conversion, after conversion and boot up the system also update EC firmware. I can't boot after conversion, is this my problem ? 

I’ve got Kingston DataTravel 2GB USB 2.0 is it ok ?

Is it possible that pen-drive works with the ROM files and does not work with CAP ?

What is my mistake ????

If You have any suggestions please let me know.
I spend couple days on this problem and I'm out of ideas.

P.S. Sorry for my english this is not my native language.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome to TPU!

When converting from .ROM to .CAP, you MUST let the PC boot after the CAP update so it can update the two iROG chips. Since IVB-E isn't supported on 2105, you'll need a secondary CPU to use and let those chips update. After those iROG chips update, the board will be on .CAP format and you can use your USB flashback to install a later .CAP.
As an alternative to getting another CPU that is supported, you can contact the ROG support team. They can send you a BIOS chip with the latest BIOS already loaded on it, so you just pull out one of your old BIOS chips, replace it with the new one, make sure you're booting from that BIOS, and then you should be good to go. The iROG chips will then update themselves(with the 4960x installed) and you can go into your BIOS menu after that.

Your USB stick is fine, and I know for a fact that .CAP files work using USB flashback, that's how I update mine


----------



## Jaroo (Sep 3, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Welcome to TPU!
> 
> When converting from .ROM to .CAP, you MUST let the PC boot after the CAP update so it can update the two iROG chips. Since IVB-E isn't supported on 2105, you'll need a secondary CPU to use and let those chips update. After those iROG chips update, the board will be on .CAP format and you can use your USB flashback to install a later .CAP.
> As an alternative to getting another CPU that is supported, you can contact the ROG support team. They can send you a BIOS chip with the latest BIOS already loaded on it, so you just pull out one of your old BIOS chips, replace it with the new one, make sure you're booting from that BIOS, and then you should be good to go. The iROG chips will then update themselves(with the 4960x installed) and you can go into your BIOS menu after that.
> ...



Thanks Random Murderer,
ASUS Tech support is crap they say i can update this board from 1404 to 4901 without CPU install, stupid.
I just buy i73820 for BIOS update only. 
I was looking for this answer about week now, so 1000 times thanks.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 3, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Welcome to TPU!
> 
> When converting from .ROM to .CAP, you MUST let the PC boot after the CAP update so it can update the two iROG chips. Since IVB-E isn't supported on 2105, you'll need a secondary CPU to use and let those chips update. After those iROG chips update, the board will be on .CAP format and you can use your USB flashback to install a later .CAP.
> As an alternative to getting another CPU that is supported, you can contact the ROG support team. They can send you a BIOS chip with the latest BIOS already loaded on it, so you just pull out one of your old BIOS chips, replace it with the new one, make sure you're booting from that BIOS, and then you should be good to go. The iROG chips will then update themselves(with the 4960x installed) and you can go into your BIOS menu after that.
> ...


flashback should work without a cpu installed
thats sorta the point a compatible cpu should not be required to perform the update


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 3, 2015)

Jaroo said:


> Thanks Random Murderer,
> ASUS Tech support is crap they say i can update this board from 1404 to 4901 without CPU install, stupid.
> I just buy i73820 for BIOS update only.
> I was looking for this answer about week now, so 1000 times thanks.


When I said to contact support, I meant ROG support specifically, _not_ Asus. If you go over to the ROG forums and message either Raja or Shamino, they should be able to get you squared away.


OneMoar said:


> flashback should work without a cpu installed
> thats sorta the point a compatible cpu should not be required to perform the update


Yes, it is the point, but a good while back, Asus converted a number of their boards from a .ROM BIOS to .CAP. This requires the use of the ROM to CAP converter. The converter can be used via flashback, however, for the entire process to complete, the board must be able to boot into BIOS after flashback. Keep in mind that the .CAP converter came out long before the IVB-E chips did, so this particular issue was either not foreseen or they figured there wouldn't be many people in this situation. Seeing as Jaroo's RIVE was on 1404 originally, my guess would be that he either bought the board new-in-box from a vendor or obtained it through an extreme overclocker who only ever benched SB-E. IIRC, 0803 was the release BIOS, and 1404 was released in June of 2012, so that will tell you just how old his BIOS is.


----------

